# EMT job's around the world



## travel_pixie (Aug 25, 2009)

i just finished the emt program in alberta, waiting to write the ACP exam. i am wondering where i should start looking for work if i want to work anywhere but here? i am a bit of a travel bug and would love to work as an emt anywhere. any suggestions or hints would be fabulous


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 25, 2009)

I would look around AB first cause you need experience before anyone will consider you outside of your country.

You could go to the US and challenge an EMT B exam which does less than what you do now, not to mention the much less pay you will recive.


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 25, 2009)

An Alberta EMT is equivalent to an EMT-I.   There is an EMT program in Manitoba that is accredited by ACoP as an EMT in Alberta as well as by the North Dakota Dept of Heath as an EMT-I as well graduates of that program can also challenge the NREMT EMT-I.  As wel the CMA as accredited that program as a PCP level program.


----------



## Wee-EMT (Sep 3, 2009)

We have the same scope as Australia, but good luck getting in!! 

Alberta is not hiring at all!!! I have just passed my ACP in June and am still looking for more than one casual position. If you are looking to work in Alberta, you`ll have to go North. The South seems to be waiting till Jan 2010.<_<


----------



## bridgestrong (Sep 14, 2009)

*EMT jobs around the world*

I am training manager for a remote site company and you generally need 2 years at least post grad experience to work remotely but certainly no reason why you couldn't look at places like Aus who need medical professionals and register relatively quickly if you meet the criteria.


----------

